# Taking him outdoors... how warm can it be?



## heyjoojoo (Feb 26, 2011)

We've had our Tiel, Bandit for several months now and it's finally starting to warm up. Is it safe to take it outdoors when it's around mid 80s? 

Kareem


----------



## heyjoojoo (Feb 26, 2011)

test message


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if you do take him outside, he either must be in a closed cage while you are out there (stories of predators breaking into cages) or must be on a harness. you should never bring a tiel outside without a secure cage (bird IN cage of course) or without a harness or else they can fly away, even clipped.

but 80 should be ok but keep an eye out for over heating (wings held away from body, plumage tight to body, and panting) and make sure he has water


----------



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

I've heard the safe temp range is 70-90 degrees. 

Below 70 and they can get too cold and get sick. Of course when you get up close to 90, you want to be sure that your bird doesn't get overheated. They can't sweat and therefore get hot very quickly in direct sunlight (no matter the temp). Yeah, what DallyTsuka said


----------



## cockatiel1977 (Jun 8, 2010)

i live in australia I have an aviary outside ith wild tiels in it they are in it 24/7 365 days a year no matter what the weather. They will be fine. yes it does get cold here. coldest is 5 celcius in the real crap days. yes the aviary has sheltered areas.


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

That sounds like a good temperature to me! 
You might want to mist your birds while they are outside so they can dry in the warm sunshine.


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

cockatiel1977 said:


> i live in australia I have an aviary outside ith wild tiels in it they are in it 24/7 365 days a year no matter what the weather. They will be fine. yes it does get cold here. coldest is 5 celcius in the real crap days. yes the aviary has sheltered areas.


Seriously?? 5 degree's celcius is "cold"??

Sorry but where I live sometimes gets down to -23 C (-10 F) during the winter. From late December to the beginning of march at no point during that time was it EVER 5 degrees C or more. 

I'm sorry it doesn't get cold where you live. If its not cold enough to freeze water, its not even close to being "cold"

Have you ever seen snow before?










- Just sayin


----------

